# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A mendoni se zgjedhjet e Qershorit 2009 do të jenë zgjedhje të lira e demokratike?

## brezi97

*Jepni mendimet tuaja mbi zgjedhjet e Qershorit 
Mendoni se kete here me te vertete do te kete zgjedhje te lira e demokratike, dhe se Shqiptaret besojne se kete here vota e tyre do te njihet 100%.
Zgjedhjet po afrojne , dhe keshtu qe le te diskutojme rreth kesaj teme!*

----------


## brezi97

*Po numri i votuesve a do te jete me i madhi qe eshte llogaritur ndonjehere ne zgjedhjet e 2009 ?*

----------


## ekuacioni07

ksaj radhe do jen me te mirat besoj
te shofim

----------


## resina

> *Jepni mendimet tuaja mbi zgjedhjet e Qershorit 
> Mendoni se kete here me te vertete do te kete zgjedhje te lira e demokratike, dhe se Shqiptaret besojne se kete here vota e tyre do te njihet 100%.
> Zgjedhjet po afrojne , dhe keshtu qe le te diskutojme rreth kesaj teme!*


Mendoj se do te jene te lira e demokratike,hapat qe ka hedhur Shqiperia keto vitet e fundit,jane nje deshmi me se e sigurt per te pasur zgjedhje te lira.

----------


## Linda5

*Edhe kto zgjedhje do jen si te tjerat qe kan kaluar......me vjen keq por ne Shqiperi nuk ka vota te lira......ne Shqiperi votat vidhen ...ne Shqiperi plas sherri per votat  ,apo si dhe heren e fundit pati dhe nje rast vrasje ne Tiran ne nje zone (mos gabofsha)*  *....pra kto jan votat e lira????*

----------


## juanito02

Ka filluar hileja elektorale nga pati ne pushtet. Ka furnizuar me karta idntiteti gjith ithtaret e vet.
Me parate e partise. Te tjeret ta blejne dikush shkon dikush nuk shkon ta mare dhe si perfundim ne kandarin elektoral ka me shume karta identiteti pd sesa te tjeret.
Nuk ka zgjedhje te lira ne Shqiperi pa u shporrur gjithe klasa komuniste e postkomuniste.
Politikanet tane asgje nuk dune te bejne vec hajdutllekut dhe tregtise se piset te votave.

----------


## Adaes

Te lira??? Ca eshte kjo fjale? Ekziston ne fjalorin e gjuhes shqipe???  :perqeshje: 

As kto zgjedhje sdo te jene te lira ne kuptimin e plote te fjales...

----------


## Kaoni

Nuk besoj, sepse qysh tashi ka fillu Sal Maloku me i seleksionu personat qe po pajusen me karta.

----------


## dragon+++

> Nuk besoj, sepse qysh tashi ka fillu Sal Maloku me i seleksionu personat qe po pajusen me karta.


me sa duket ta paska kuq shum keq b*ythen ndonje malok e ndoshta te dhemb akoma per at pun smund ti harrosh maloket  ...... p*ede tiroooone... :garip:  :garip:  :garip:

----------


## marjo-x

po dhe po

po

----------

